

What Would Happen If Your Digital Life Was Destroyed?  - veritas9
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/07/what-would-happen-if-your-digital-life-was-destroyed/

======
iProject
(The couple of 19-year-olds) told him “I honestly didn’t have any heat towards
you before this. i just liked your username like I said before.”

"No heat towards you" -> But I will wipe your laptop. :/

